# Galco M5X Help



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I recently purchased a Galco M5X-226 holster for my Kimber 4" 1911. I am having an issue with the paddle biting into the side of my leg because of its curvature. I know we have a few Galco guys on here and I was wondering if there was a better way of getting the paddle to flatten out a little.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Foley


----------

